# HP 3310 All in One Printer Error: 0xc18a0106



## ROXY7638 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi can someone please help me. My HP Photosmart 3310 Printer is coming up with an on screen error:0xc18a0106. It says that my printer wont print, fax or copy anymore. Any suggestions?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi and welcome tsf, try this link 
http://www.fixya.com/support/t5479147-error_0xc18a0106


----------



## stevenmour (Oct 6, 2010)

you should contact with the service center of you HP they can tell you solution of your problem because they are perfect.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

That error code indicates a Ink system failure error message. Ink system failed mainly caused my your cartridge spitting extra inks into the copper contacts inside the printer. All you need is to remove all cartridge, clean the copper contacts at the back of it, clean also the contacts inside the printer (cartridge slots). Insert it back in after cleaning, unplug the power cord without turning off the printer, wait for 1 min before plugging it back in. Let me know on whats the result.


----------

